# Regent vs. Apex strap height? OOPS!I mean Radian vs. Apex



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm looking into a seat for my mom's car.I'm wondering if anyone knows which one has higher strap heights,the Apex or the Radian?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The Regent has the highest slots of any seat on the market, they are 20.5in. The Apex slots are 17.5in.

http://www.carseatdata.org/measurements.php


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh crap!I'm such a dork!

I meant to ask about the Radian vs. the Apex.

We got a Regent for our car but I don't know if we can afford that for a second car(or even a third for my sister).


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a thought about the radian. IF you are going to get one, get the one that goes to 65lbs. We have a radian 80, and I don't see him riding in that seat until 80lbs. My 56lb 9 year old is too big of that seat..height wise. Additonally the crotch strap is as far as it will go and its tight.

I haven't seen the APEX it wouldn't fit in my car. Since we have a second car that it can fit in, i will be looking into getting one of those for that car.
Denise


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Radian top height is 18 inches









For the most part the Apex is 17 inches, but there are rumored to be a few stray miracle 19 inchers out there.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have both. The radian is our primary seat and the apex is in DH's car ( or more correctly our garage) I "wish" I would have gotten 2 radians


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
I have both. The radian is our primary seat and the apex is in DH's car ( or more correctly our garage) I "wish" I would have gotten 2 radians










Thanks.

Would you mind telling me why?Is it the size?Or do you just think it's an over all better seat for not that much more money?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
Thanks.

Would you mind telling me why?Is it the size?Or do you just think it's an over all better seat for not that much more money?

The apex is a bigger seat. I like the streamlineness ( is that a word







: ) of the radian. Nathan is 3 3/4 and is about 42 in and 40lbs and I *just* yesterday moved the strap to the top level. the Radian is a much sturdier seat and can be used without a headrest on the carseat. Ive taken it on a plane 3 times and yes its heavy but thats because of the steel frame.
I know I will probably have to buy a belt positioning seat but that wont be for a while and i just feel safer with him in the radian.
Yes I think its a better seat for not that much more money. It is also the only seat that you can use an airline tray table with all the others keep the tray from coming down and we NEED a tray for our cross country flights! LOL
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...allcarseat.jpg


----------

